# I Want To Live Again!



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to live again. I can't take this immobility. I want to move on. I want closure.

I feel like a baby having a tantrum. I can't stand this waiting period. It is driving me nuts. I am not interested in dating and I am getting hit on when I go to my 12 step meetings where you are supposed to be safe and work on your character defects and spirituality. 

I want a new life. I am ready for a new life. I can't stand not being able to do anything. No job, no money, waiting for this monster house to be sold. Wah, wah, wah,.

Not good. I am feeling sorry for myself. I don't like that. So that is what I am doing. See how this TAM works. If you don't lie to yourself you can see what is motivating you.

Ok. I need patience, acceptance, gratitude. I am lucky that I have unemployment (the office closed where I had worked), roof over my head, a comfortable bed, family, friends. 

Yes I am fortunate.:smthumbup:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I think it's good you have a safe place to vent here, and it's always good when you have things to be thankful for. Sometimes I forget that part when I'm wrapped up in some drama.

You are motivated so you will get the life you want. It'll take a little time but you'll get there.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

TAM is a safe place to vent. There are so many people in the same boat and who are hurting equally. You have to bear in mind that it is just people venting sometimes though. I probably took a little too much heavy duty advice early on. Saying that. I have ended the trauma in 4 months.
Now I have to deal with being flat broke. Separation is VERY expensive. 
I hope the house sells fast. Keep going for the jobs. That will get you out faster than waiting for house to sell. I know it sucks.. Big time.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

I know how you feel. I'm impatient, and I feel like it's been forever, when it's only been about 2.5 months. It is hell. And it's ok to have a tantrum


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

TANTRUM.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
There. Thats better :/


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If it's off, yeah.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Be sure you got a plan when the vent us through. We got to move to get to where we want to go ;o) Still praying for all of us.


----------

